# Winter Coats for dogs



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

It's November, and here in Saskatchewan we've already had temperatures of -30 in the evenings. Last year we got some days that were -45 and I'm expecting that this year too! :canada:

Our dog has a double coat (7 months old. He's a mutt. Lab for sure, guessing border collie as well). We really want to get him a coat so we can still take him out to play when it's super cold. 

I have read that dogs that have an undercoat are fine in the winter and giving an additional coat may actually cause overheating? What are your thoughts?

We want to get him one of these: 
Chilly Dogs - Outdoor gear for Active Dogs - Dog Coats
for long outdoor playtimes. -10 to -40 Degrees Celsius

I have also read that dogs should not wear clothes at dog parks. Is this true? If he can't wear his boots there, we won't be able to go. If he just can't wear a jacket we'll just have to go for less time.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never really used any coats for my labs. Of course, we have never had -45 degree weather. Those coats there do seem great. Also, I've never heard of not being able to have any clothes on your dog at a dog park. I would think it would depend on the dog park. With that extreme tempurature though, I would definitely keep my dog in something to help keep him warm.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've just recently moved to AB and it's been pretty cold here the past few weeks as well. I've decided anything under -20 the coat goes on. She is used to temperatures until around -15 but it never gets much colder than that in NL. She has a double coat as well which yes does keep her warmer than other breeds, but in the extremes I don't like her being out without anything on, just in case she is cold.

As for the dog parks, I've never heard of that. I see tons of dogs wearing sweaters/jackets while there. Booties, I feel like they would fall off with him running around, but if you've tested them out and they stay on then totally go for it. I wish I could get Charlie to wear them as her paw pads are very thin and she slices them open every winter.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome, thanks everybody  I just didn't want to drop the cash if the overheating thing was a real issue.

And that's great about sweaters/jackets at the dog park! I'm not sure where I heard that other stuff about it being a bad idea.

My mum bought him some boots and they don't stay on him for more than 5 minutes before they slip off. He doesn't mind them though and he lets me put them on without any problems. I'm very glad. We'll be getting better ones this week and hopefully they'll fit nice.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Having a dog breed that usually needs clothes in "cold" weather (no where near as cold as your temp). If you're not watchful, a dog can get a bit overly warm (nothing dangerous for the most part). Of course, that's easily fixed, take it off, "slow down" or get outside. you're more likely to get overheating from being "inside" than outdoors. As far as the dog park, ime, "hoodies" style coats can be a bit problematic. Occassionally, another dog will grab on to the "hood" portion while playing and use it as a tug toy which isn't all that fun for your dog.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe that's the type they were talking about. Stylish clothes. Dressing up Foofy in a dress. 
And true, he's never outside unsupervised so it'd be easy for me to fix the problem if he was getting toasty.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Sometimes, the "hood" is needed in my breed (Italian greyhounds), especially at temperatures even remotely close to yours, to keep their thin, "delicate" ears protected. most use a snood (think super long turtle neck) as it's less likely to "fall off". it is necessary to be out supervising your dog if they are wearing "clothes" just in case it causes a problem.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Today I learned that it's impossible to put boots on dogs, even if they sit there and let you mess with them for ten hours.

I saw those snood things. They look kinda awesome (so pro!) but it seems like most dogs would hate having that on their ears.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Most of these little guys don't mind them. Probably because those little ears get very cold. Just a quick run outside can turn them into earsicles. Of course, some absolutely detest them and act like their heads are going to fall off if they move or go nuts trying to get them off. But that's true of most dogs. I know one little iggie that wears a full body "pajama", socks, boots, a snood, and a "parka" with hood to go outside. He doesn't mind at all, just stands there waiting to be dressed so he can go play. And another who prefers to be "naked" and still goes out (not for very long and immediately dives into his heated bed with its electric blanket).


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, we can find many different and best winter jackets and coats for our dog,winter coat is an efficient way of keeping the dog warm. The garment protects the dog’s major muscle groups and tender abdomen area. We should buy a coat that is warm or good in every manner, and should ignore a fancy one.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I use coats for my Labs to keep them warm.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I have two standard poodles (plenty of hair) and we spend part of our winters in Wisconsin, where we enjoy a good winter hike. I also tend to be frugal, and will buy my dogs whatever they need if there's a demonstrated need for the item - no matter how cute they look in a coat, I won't buy it until and unless they need it.

I find that there are two issues: keeping dogs dry and keeping dogs warm. I see a lot of small dogs who need added insulation as well as waterproofing. For my big dogs (well, in deference to the dane owners, we will say medium sized dogs), a waterproof layer is enough - it keeps them dry, obviously, and although the jacket is light, it gives them a bit of added warmth.

As for booties, last year is the first year where I seriously considered buying some. For some reason, the snow last winter really stuck to their paws, to the point where they would lie down and bite off the chunks of snow. We weren't the only ones having this problem - everyone I spoke to made the same comment. Hopefully that will be a once/decade issue, but if it happens again this winter, then I will make the investment.


----------



## TB12 (Feb 21, 2013)

I got both my boys neoprene vests for the new england water. It has the woodlands camo pattern. They love it.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Winter jacket is an efficient way of keeping your dog warm when temperatures drop.


----------

